# Spray painting bow limbs?



## old_leather (Feb 9, 2007)

I spray painted a set of limbs 2 years ago and they still look OK. I went to an auto parts store and bought plastic bumper paint. It doesn't crack when the limbs flex.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the tip. Anyone else have any advice?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

My advice is to put the black ones on - should look fine. Are you wanting to paint them camo?


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm actually planning to paint forest green first, then put some sticker letters on that spell out my name and the reference to my life verse (Phillippians 3:14) on one set of limbs and BowTech and Admiral FLX on the other set. Then spray paint silver over the whole set and peel the stickers off so that the limbs are silver with green lettering. And then spray a couple coats of clear over all. I really hope it works!! Anyone have any thoughts or advice?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

many many times. As an older fart I remember when all of the limbs were shipped with nice sparkly clean high gloss finish. If you wanted to hunt with your bow you had to spray paint the limbs your self. 
here is a picture of one I did 4 or 5 years ago. Note the imitation camo


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

b0w_bender said:


> many many times. As an older fart I remember when all of the limbs were shipped with nice sparkly clean high gloss finish. If you wanted to hunt with your bow you had to spray paint the limbs your self.
> here is a picture of one I did 4 or 5 years ago. Note the imitation camo


Those look better than the commercial camo!

What paint did you use?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

aread said:


> Those look better than the commercial camo!
> 
> What paint did you use?


Ha what ever crap I had laying around the shop 
Krylon mostly I think.

First I sprayed down the background flat black and a green color in waves. 
I then cut out leaf shapes from cardboard as templates. And sprayed them on with different colors.
I also had some twig templates I prayed those in grey and brown.
I finished it off with a Sharpie for details.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh and by the way if you use Krylon they sell a matte clear so when you are all done you can do a final coat with matte finish to get rid of any shinny spots.


----------



## Chopayne (Mar 2, 2013)

I would try this, but I am terrible with spray paint.


----------



## 68rocks (Dec 15, 2012)

Look at a hobby store for Lexan paint for Radio Control car bodies...it stays flexible. Lots of colors too. In spray cans or in airbrush bottles.


----------

